
Why Warren Buffett is wrong on Bitcoin - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101504218
======
HNBRN
In my opinion a very partial reaction on Buffett's analysis. Bitcoin's value
is nowaday more related to speculation than to what you can buy with it. This
is true whatever the value of the technology behind and that's probably
Buffett's point.

I think that mentionning the huge appreciation of the bitcoin in 2013 doesn't
really make the currency more trustful. I would say it's the contrary.

